# Eastsheen 2x2 screw-spring structure mod (LOTS of pics)



## mkriegs (Jan 29, 2008)

Alright, I finally got around to doing this, as requested by some people on here. If you don't feel comfortable doing this yourself or you don't have the proper tools, don't worry, I'll probably start selling these in the near future once I pay this damn speeding ticket .


Anywho, We'll start off with a demo of what this mod can do.











*WHAT YOU'LL NEED:*

*Materials:*

*An Eastsheen 2x2*, it doesn't matter what kind, I've done it on an A2f and an M2 (it seemed to work better on the M2 although it might have just been luck)
*Superglue*
*Pen springs*, the amount you need depends on the strength and length of the springs. Your springs should fit over the screw easily, just like in a rubiks DIY.
*3 wood-screws* (I used #4 - 1/2" size). A good screw to use would meet the folowing criteria: 1) Philips head. 2) Has threads on the point but is smooth near the head. 3) Has a head slightly bigger than the springs you're using (the smaller the better, but at the same time you want the spring to be able stay on easily). All of the previous are optional but your mod will function better if those criteria are met.






_Pictured is a store-bought spring. I thought it would work better than pen springs but it's just too stiff, actually I ended up swapping out that spring for some pen springs._



*Tools:*


*[*]Dremel with a cutting and sanding bit
[*]Drill press
[*]Drill bits (SEE NOTE*)
[*]Screwdriver
[*]Utility knife
[*]Something good to listen to while you work!
[*](a pair of pliers and some wire cutters wouldn't hurt)
*


















*NOTE: You will need two drill bits. One that is slightly smaller than your screw to drill the hole that your screw drives into (I used 1/16"). And one that just _barely_ fits inside your spring, you use this one to drill the hole in the center caps that holds the spring against the screw (I used 7/64").




*STEP 1:* Disassemble the cube


Taking apart an ES 2x2 isn't as hard as a lot of people think it its, as long as you know what you're doing.There is a little latch on the inside of the shell that you need to pry up with anything strong and slender you might have handy. Here's a picture of what I'm talking about





_This is what the latch looks like once the cubie is removed (you can see stress marks in the plastic from how I had to lift it)_






_This is how you get to the latch_






_This is what the bare mechanism looks like_



Once you get all the cubie shells off you now need to drill the screw holes in the core using your smaller drill bit. You don't need the holes until later but it's much easier to drill them at this stage because the mechanism provides a flat platform to drill with. Make sure that you are _perfectly_ center and that the bit goes all the way through (you can't go too far).











Now you need to disassemble the mechanism, it disassembles EXACTLY like a 3x3 (because it actually _is_ a 3x3 )













Keep all the small parts in a safe place and go to step two.




*STEP 2:* Modify the center cubies

This part is the biggest obstacle in doing this mod. The center cubies (when removed) just have a straight hole all the way through that the pin goes through. If you've seen any 3x3 DIY center cubies you know that they have some plastic on the bottom that holds the spring against the screw which is what gives the cube it's ability to cut corners.

First you need to use the dremel with a cutting bit to cut off the existing center cubies. Cut slightly below where the center cap mets the core as shown below:











Deburr everything and separate the remains of the core from the center cap. NOTE: sometimes the burrs will cover up the hole you drilled so you might need to clean out the hole with your utility knife.













Then either use the cutting bit or the wire cutters to cut the tops off of the remains pins you removed from the core.











Then sand them flat with your sanding bit.











You should have 3 small plastic discs with holes in them, this is what you'll use to hold the spring in place. So, superglue them to the center caps making absolutely sure that the hole is centered.











After the glue is dry, sand off the extra overhang to make everything flush and apply an extra coat of superglue. At this time I usually sand a little extra material off of the core to make up for the extra length added to the center caps. Then use your larger drill bit and a drill press to to re-drill the hole in the bottom of the center cubies. You can see here how the screw fit in the hole easily but the spring is too big to go through. Please note, for best performance your screw should slide in and out of the hole with little resistance from the threads (this is why having a screw that is smooth near the head is desirable). If you need to make your hole just _slightly_ bigger, try reaming it out with your utility knife or using the screw itself to sand it out by sliding it back and forth through the hole.











*STEP 3:* Reassembly


This is the easy part, if you've ever assembled a 3x3 DIY you know what to do already, just assemble it exactly like you would a DIY. But before you do so, you should cut your spring to an appropriate length. Remember to start long and then shorten it as you feel fit, it's easier to take off length than to add length.















_*NOTE:* Ideally the screw heads should be LOWER than the surface of the center cubies, not above like shown here. Although having the screws higher would give the springs more length to compress, the center caps can sometimes get catch on the screw-head if you put them too high._






Once you've got the mechanism assembled, now is the best time to tune your cube the way you want it. Make sure that the springs aren't getting pinched between the screw and the center cubie and that they aren't going through the hole underneath the center cubie. Now is also a good time to play with the spring lengths.

*NOTE ABOUT LUBE:* I would caution against using silicon spray to lube the mechanism, I tried it once and It glued together some of the parts and I ended up breaking it trying to pry them apart. However, I have used puzzleproz lube without any problems.



Now it's just a matter of sliding all the shells into place. You need to assemble the cube in solved state but you might have to use some orientation algorithms in order to get the mechanism "cubies" to face the right way. If you get to the last cubie and you find out that one single piece is oriented the wrong way just take off one of the shells, pop the mechanism, and orient the last two pieces.









You now have the world's fastest 2x2 .




*IMPORTANT NOTE:* How to handle pops


When a screw-spring modded 2x2 pops, it pops exactly the same way as a 3x3 cube... except the pop is on the _inside_ . This is by far the biggest drawback of this mod, in fact, it's the _only_ drawback of this mod. It's not hard to tell when you get a pop, some layers will hardly turn at all and others will feel so loose you'll think the cube is going to fall apart in your hands. Since there is no way to visually see the pop you will have to pry apart the layers and look for the pop. Once you find it, it's just a matter of taking something slender (like a car key or a screwdriver) and pushing it back down with the cube at a 45* turn, just like with a 3x3. NOTE: If you're having a hard time pushing the pop back down, turn the face with the pop 180* and try again.

*POP:*





*UNPOP:*










There you have it,


Don't screw up .


----------



## Jason Baum (Jan 30, 2008)

Wow, that looks really great. I'd love to try and mod a 2x2x2 myself but I don't have a drill press. I would definitely like to buy one off of you if you start selling them, they look fantastic. Even though I can't try it myself it was still very interesting to read about. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## aznblur (Jan 30, 2008)

Awesome guide!

I'd try it out but I don't have the resources or the time.


----------



## darkzelkova (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay!! Now I just have to wait until my second 2x2 gets here (I want a backup xD) and I can try it out!


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2008)

Great tutorial. If only I had my tools here... BTW, I was able to take the shells off without stressing the tab at all. Also, do you have any suggestions on how to disassemble the core without almost breaking it. I'm trying to pop an "edge" but I can't seem to get it to work.


----------



## mkriegs (Jan 30, 2008)

For disassembling the core, you know how there's one corner that's just a solid block? put the edge piece opposite that and use a flathead to pull up on the edge piece you're trying to pop while at the same time pulling down on the edge/corner pieces beneath it.

EDIT - I resized the photos to be more reader friendly and clarified some of the text.


ps. if there's any other mods people might be interested in, just ask and if I know how to do it I'll see if I can write a tutorial.


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 30, 2008)

Can I place a pre-order for 10? I am pretty sure some other Dutch guys will want some.


----------



## philkt731 (Jan 30, 2008)

I would also buy one if my try doesn't work out.

Also another way of disassembling the core is to take a little flathead screwdriver and gently prying the center caps out of the core (they will easily go back in.


----------



## Re1Mu2R3 (Feb 10, 2008)

How do I lubricate my 5x5x5? It's a rubik's brand... Is there also a modication for 5x5x5?


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Feb 10, 2008)

I refuse to answer the first question. The second one?:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=uZ61R-cTNFk


----------



## mkriegs (Feb 13, 2008)

I've never really seen the guts of a rubiks 5x5 but I have gotten personal with an eastsheen 5x5 on a couple occasions. I tried adding springs to my ES 5x5 but the pops were INSANE (20ish small pieces on your floor is no fun). Not only that, but while the modification did give you good tolerances it would lock up like no tomorrow! I kept the springs in there for maybe about 5 minutes before I decided it was a terrible idea.

I really want to see that 5x5 for myself and maybe see how he did it. Maybe I didnt use strong enough springs?


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 13, 2008)

ok I dont have the proper eqipment to do it. I'll just wait for you to sell them


----------



## mkriegs (Feb 14, 2008)

I ordered some eastsheen 2x2s and started working on them, I should have a three or four of them up for sale over the weekend.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 14, 2008)

DIBS! I want one.

Only if my mod doesn't work out htis weekend.


----------



## Jason Baum (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd like to call dibs on one as well.


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 14, 2008)

also I! (preferably the best )
How much are you going to seel them for... $15?


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 15, 2008)

Jason had first dibs, I have 2nd to 11th


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 15, 2008)

what... I had first. Learn to read Arnaud.


----------



## AvGalen (Feb 18, 2008)

Jason Baum said:


> Wow, that looks really great. I'd love to try and mod a 2x2x2 myself but I don't have a drill press. I would definitely like to buy one off of you if you start selling them, they look fantastic. Even though I can't try it myself it was still very interesting to read about. Thanks for posting this!


 


AvGalen said:


> Can I place a pre-order for 10? I am pretty sure some other Dutch guys will want some.


 


masterofthebass said:


> DIBS! I want one.
> 
> Only if my mod doesn't work out htis weekend.


 
Just saying dibs doesn't make it so


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 19, 2008)

OK... I tried this mod. It's a lot harder than you would think. I completely destroyed a cube. I'm thinking that if I were to use longer screws, it would've worked out better. O well, if you are selling a cube, I would love to have just 1... not 10 arnaud!


----------



## philkt731 (Feb 19, 2008)

well, I think since I was the one that asked him to post it and I wasnted to buy one back then, thats pretty much first dibs


----------



## mkriegs (Feb 26, 2008)

A little update, I'm 90% done with the first batch of cubes but I'm just so mind bogglingly busy right now I haven't had time to work on them in a while and I'm not really sure when I will have time. I'll try get at them this weekend but I can't make any promises.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 26, 2008)

Again, I completely destroyed my 2x2, so I would appreciate having the opportunity to buy one.


----------



## Jason (Mar 3, 2008)

I'd be very interested in purchasing a couple as well


----------



## philkt731 (Mar 5, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> Again, I completely destroyed my 2x2, so I would appreciate having the opportunity to buy one.


I would also appreciate it, although mine's not completely destroyed, it just doesn't work :-/


----------



## adragast (Mar 11, 2008)

I am also interested in buying one (mine is great but the one of the video just seems wonderful !).


----------



## Alex DiTuro (May 7, 2008)

Excellent tutorial! It'll surely come in handy in my near future.


----------



## Steve (May 26, 2008)

wow awesome I'd love to buy one !


----------



## deadalnix (Jun 13, 2008)

hard to realize.

I have a problem on my solution : i need some glue to fix a metalic piece on a plastic piece. Any idea ? (I try cyanoacrylate but it doesn't work well).


----------



## jackolanternsoup (Oct 4, 2008)

The Videos been removed and the pictures are all gone......... Could someone nice somehow fix that?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Oct 4, 2008)

jackolanternsoup said:


> The Videos been removed and the pictures are all gone......... Could someone nice somehow fix that?



poke around youtube, i think someone posted a tutorial like this.

EDIT: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eb7A7ha94k&feature=related


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 7, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> jackolanternsoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Videos been removed and the pictures are all gone......... Could someone nice somehow fix that?
> ...



Maybe there should be a search bar on youtube.... hmmmmmm....... oh wait there is


----------



## nelo angelo (Oct 12, 2008)

done this, and its good, it just pop ups more often

Offtopic
anyone has any idea how huskyomega, make an ES 5x5, cut corners?
and if possible, to a ES 4x4 also?

thanks


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 12, 2008)

nelo angelo said:


> anyone has any idea how huskyomega, make an ES 5x5, cut corners?



replace ES core with a type a core and screws. If you have the time and material you can try to extend the centers to accommodate springs and washers as well. This is what a friend of mine did and her 5x5 can cut corners pretty nicely.



nelo angelo said:


> and if possible, to a ES 4x4 also?



you can try. I'm not sure about how well cutting corners will be. http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6649 follow that thread if you attempt to use type a core for a 4x4.


----------



## TomZ (Oct 12, 2008)

nelo angelo said:


> done this, and its good, it just pop ups more often
> 
> Offtopic
> anyone has any idea how huskyomega, make an ES 5x5, cut corners?
> ...



I think this might just be a neat thing to do for me this week. I'll have a look. I think it can be done with a type A core, a spring/washer set and some epoxy putty. I'll try to make a video.


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

What happened to the pictures and the videos?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Oct 13, 2008)

Already been asked.



ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> jackolanternsoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Videos been removed and the pictures are all gone......... Could someone nice somehow fix that?
> ...


----------



## fcwy1 (Oct 13, 2008)

oh. Sorry.
Can it be uploaded again?


----------



## kamw794 (Apr 2, 2009)

The image has disappeared. 
Would you please　upload it again?


----------



## Nukoca (Apr 7, 2009)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> jackolanternsoup said:
> 
> 
> > The Videos been removed and the pictures are all gone......... Could someone nice somehow fix that?
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-zZ6Lbbc3w

He made an ES video too.


----------

